# تجمهر قبطى بالمنوفية بعد مقتل قبطى على يد مسلم



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2010)

تجمهر مساء اليوم الثلاثاء عشرات الاقباط أمام مستشفى منوف العام بمحافظة المنوفية بعد مقتل قبطى على يد مخبر شرطه اثر طلق نارى استقر بالقلب لقى على اثرها حتفه وكثفت قوات الامن من تواجدها حول منطقة المستشفى للحد من تفاقم الاوضاع بعد توجيه اتهام صريح من قبل الاقباط بقتل احدهم بوازع الدين  . 

فى حين صرحت مصادر امنية الشخص لقى حتفه مـتأثر برصاص خرج بطريق الخطأ من المخبر اثناء تنظيف سلاحه

صرح احد اقارب الضحية ويدعى ميلاد وهبه ابن عم القتيل أن ابن عمها يدعى ملاك سعد " 23 عاما " ويعيشوا بقرية " تتا " التابعة لمركز منوف وكانوا تعرضوا منذ شهر لبعض المضايقات اثر نشر شائعه عن استعدادهم لتحويل مكان يمارسون فيه الصلاه منذ 15 عاما الى كنيسه وسببت هذه الشائعة بعض التوتر داخل القرية حيث تم وضع حراسة امنية على المكان لاسيما عقب أحداث نجع حمادى وتمر الاوضاع حتى اليوم الثلاثاء عندما كان يقف مخبر الشرطه الحارس للمكان ويدعى " امين " وقام بإخراج سلاحه الميرى وأطلق رصاصة استقرت فى قلب الضحية ليلقى حتفه قبل نقله للمستشفى .

وعن الأسباب وراء هذا الحادث نفى ميلاد حدوث اى اشتباك بين ابن عمه او المخبر مؤكدين أن ابن عمه حاصل على دبلوم ويعمل نجار مع ابيه وليس له اى احتكاك بالشرطى الذى اطلق الرصاص .

وأعربت اسرة الضحية عن مخاوفها من التعتيم على القضية وتضليل العدالة بعد صدور تصريحات سريعه عقب الحادث ان الطلق النارى جاء بطريقة غير مقصوده اثناء تنظيف الشرطه لسلاحه وطالبوا تضافر الجهود الحقوقية والمدنية لمساندتهم رافضين أن تكون أرواحهم وحياتهم رخيصة الثمن لهذه الدرجه بعد تزايد حالات قتل الاقباط واخرها مذبحة نجع حمادى 
وعقب الحادث انتقل الى مستشفى منوف محافظ المنوفية ونيافة الانبا بنيامين اسقف المنوفية لمتابعة تداعيات الأوضاع .

الجدير بالذكر ان مركز الباجور بالمنوفية تعرض لاحداث طائفية فى سبتمبر الماضى عقب هجوم متطرف على عدد من الاقباط فى اماكن متباعدة اسفر عن مقتل قبطى واصابة اثنين آخرين ومازالت التحقيقات لم تنته بشأنه .


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2010)

*تقتكرى هيحصل حاجة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا 
بعد ازنك ياريت مصدر للخبر ​


----------



## coptic hero (10 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعه ما تكبروش الموضوع ايه يعنى واحد مسيحى اتقتل صدقونى الحكومه هاتاخد حقه من المخبر ومش بعيد تصدر عليه حكم بخصم  3 ايام من مرتبه فاهمين 3 ايام


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (10 فبراير 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2010)

مانشر عن هذا الخبر فى جريده اليوم السابع 







مقتل مواطن على يد شرطى بالمنوفية على سبيل الخطأ 
كتبت سحر طلعت

تسببت طلقة طائشة خرجت من سلاح ميرى لأحد أفراد الشرطة التابعين لقوة البحث الجنائى بمديرية أمن المنوفية، أثناء تعيينه بقرية تتا بمركز شرطة منوف، فى قتل أحد المواطنين ويدعى ملاك سعد عزيز من أهالى القرية.. 

وعلى الفور قام الشرطى بنقل المصاب إلى أقرب مستشفى له، وهو مستشفى منوف العام، لإسعافه إلا أنه فارق الحياة.. 

وعند ذلك تجمع عدد كبير من أهالى القرية أمام المستشفى وكادت تحدث أزمة، إلا أن أجهزة الأمن قامت باحتواء الموقف وتفريق الأهالى بهدوء.

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

مانشر عن هذا الخبر فى جريده الاقباط متحدون 

كتب: عماد توماس - خاص الأقباط متحدون
حوّطت قوات الأمن مداخل قرية تتا بمركز منوف - محافظة المنوفية، ومنعت دخول وسائل الإعلام لتغطية مقتل المواطن القبطي ملاك سعد عزيز -25 عام- الذي قُتَل مساء أمس الثلاثاء بعيار ناري على يد حارس أمن.





وقال الأستاذ إبراهيم وهبه –ابن عم القتيل- لــ "الأقباط متحدون" أنه فوجئ بسماع طلق ناري خرج على أثره فوجد القتيل غارقًا في دماءه.
وأوضح إبراهيم أن القرية لا يوجد بها أي كنيسة، ونسبة المسيحيين بها نحو 20% من عدد سكان القرية، ومنذ حوالي 20 سنة اعتاد أقباط القرية على الصلاة في "المضيفة" وفوجئ أقباط القرية بقوات أمن وعربات أمن مركزي في اليوم التالي لحادث نجع حمادي، بغلق المضيفة ووضع حراسة عليها، على أثر شائعة من تحويل المضيفة إلى كنيسة.

وأضاف إبراهيم: إن الحادث وقع أمام دكان ترزي يقع بجوار المضيفة. وعبّر عن خشيته أن يمر الحادث مثل الأحداث السابقة، في ظل ترديد نغمة أن الطلق الناري كان بطريق الخطأ. ودعا إبراهيم مركز حقوق الإنسان للتضامن مع أسرة القتيل.
يذكر أنه وحتى الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهر اليوم الأربعاء 10 فبراير 2010، يتجمع عدد من أهالي القتيل أمام مستشفى منوف انتظار لانتهاء الطبيب الشرعي من تشريح الجثة.
ومن المتوقع أن تتم صلاة الجنازة فور الانتهاء من عملية التشريح في كنيسة مار جرجس بمنوف.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​كتب:عماد توماس-خاص الأقباط متحدون 
تلقى الأقباط متحدون" اتصالا هاتفيا يفيد مقتل المواطن القبطي ملاك سعد عزيز -25 عام-بعيار ناري على يد أمين شرطة في حوالي الساعة الثامنة مساء أمس الثلاثاء، بقرية تتا بمحافظة المنوفية.
وقال المصدر أن قوات الأمن كانت قد حاصرت صباح يوم عيد الميلاد 7 يناير-اليوم التالي لحادث نجع حمادي- لمنزل مساحته نحو 35 متر مربع، يستخدمه أقباط القرية في الصلاة بقرية تتا بمركز منوف-محافظة المنوفية، واستمر الأمن في القرية حتى مساء الثلاثاء،ونحو الساعة الثامنة مساءً حدث اشتباك لفظي بين الشاب ملاك سعد وأمين الشرطة بدون سابق معرفة بينهما تطور إلى إطلاق النار عليه ووفاته.
ويتوافد الآن على مستشفى منوف عدد من اهالى القتيل في انتظار تصريح دفن الجثة.​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2010)

*يا احبائى

فعلا
قتل خاطئ

المخبر ليس غلطان

الرصاصه هى اللى مستقصده المسيحى بالذات

دونا عن غيره

سؤال ؟

هو تنظيف السلاح بيتم فى الشارع أم فى أماكن خاصه بذلك

ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووود

للعلم يعتبر شهيد





​*


----------



## ashraf_frin (10 فبراير 2010)

*حرام يا ناس كفاية 
على الجروب بتاعى على الفيس بوك واحدة بعتالى بتقول
بما ان ده جروب الاخبار عندي خبر جديد.....مدينة منوف بمحافظة المنوفية.....حصل ضرب نار علي ضحية في قرية تتا التابعة لمنوف....وللأسف مات طبعا كمان اللي ضرب عليه مخبر شرطة.....واهل الضحية جابوه امبارح ع مستشفي منوف العام علي أمل انهم يلحقوه...لكن مات ...والجنازة لسه معدية من شوية....كان منظر مهيب فعلا....لفين الصندوق بعلم مصر والناس ورا الصندوق يصقفوا ويقولوا بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب....وناس كتير شايلة يفط بس معرفتش اقرا......والكهنة كانوا متقدمين الجنازة....وحاليا عربيات مصفحة وأمن ف الشارع......نرجو الصلوات....لأن أول نشوف اللي بيحصل ده ف منوف​*


----------



## micho_sr (10 فبراير 2010)

*عند كثرة همومى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*


----------



## micho_sr (10 فبراير 2010)

micho_sr قال:


> *عند كثرة همومى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*



الحاجة الوحيدة اللى نقدر نقولها ربنا يعزى اهله و هنيئا له بالسماء

   ربنا موجود


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *تقتكرى هيحصل حاجة*​


و لا حاجة ..... ح يحصل إيه يعنى 




KOKOMAN قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا
> بعد ازنك ياريت مصدر للخبر *​


دا المصدرhttp://freecopts.net/arabic/2009-06-28-16-57-25/42-rokstories/2902-2010-02-09-23-55-14
و بأشكرك على الخبر من اليوم السابع




coptic hero قال:


> *يا جماعه ما تكبروش الموضوع ايه يعنى واحد مسيحى اتقتل صدقونى الحكومه هاتاخد حقه من المخبر ومش بعيد تصدر عليه حكم بخصم 3 ايام من مرتبه فاهمين 3 ايام
> *​


كلامك صحيح 100%




مينا سمير عادل قال:


> *ربنا موجود
> *​


فعلا ربنا موجود




النهيسى قال:


> *يا احبائى
> 
> فعلا
> قتل خاطئ
> ...


سؤال وجيه يطرح نفسه





ashraf_frin قال:


> *حرام يا ناس كفاية
> على الجروب بتاعى على الفيس بوك واحدة بعتالى بتقول
> بما ان ده جروب الاخبار عندي خبر جديد.....مدينة منوف بمحافظة المنوفية.....حصل ضرب نار علي ضحية في قرية تتا التابعة لمنوف....وللأسف مات طبعا كمان اللي ضرب عليه مخبر شرطة.....واهل الضحية جابوه امبارح ع مستشفي منوف العام علي أمل انهم يلحقوه...لكن مات ...والجنازة لسه معدية من شوية....كان منظر مهيب فعلا....لفين الصندوق بعلم مصر والناس ورا الصندوق يصقفوا ويقولوا بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب....وناس كتير شايلة يفط بس معرفتش اقرا......والكهنة كانوا متقدمين الجنازة....وحاليا عربيات مصفحة وأمن ف الشارع......نرجو الصلوات....لأن أول نشوف اللي بيحصل ده ف منوف
> *​


إزاى يعنى أول مره لا لا هذا كلام غير صحيح





micho_sr قال:


> *عند كثرة همومى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى
> الحاجة الوحيدة اللى نقدر نقولها ربنا يعزى اهله و هنيئا له بالسماء
> ربنا موجود
> *​


فعلا ربنا موجود


----------



## bant el mase7 (11 فبراير 2010)

*شهيد آخر وليس آخر شهيد*

* 
تشييع جثمان القتيل القبطى فى جنازة حاشدة
 
شيعت بعد ظهر اليوم الأربعاء 10 فبراير 2010، حوالي الساعة الواحدة ظهرا من كنيسة مارجرجس بمنوف- بمحافظة المنوفية جنازة المواطن ملاك سعد عزيز -25 عام- الذي قُتَل مساء أمس الثلاثاء بعيار ناري على يد حارس المضيفة التى اعتقدت الشرطة بتحويلها لكنيسة.قام بالصلاة على الجثمان الأنبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية، وشارك عدد كبير من المواطنين المسيحيين و المسلمين فى تشيع الجثمان، وقاموا بتغطية جثمان الفقيد وسيارة الاسعاف بعلم مصر، وشهدت الجنازة هتافات احتجاجية ضد الشرطة. وطالب المشيعين عدم تواجد أفراد من الشرطة أثناء تشييع الجثمان واستجابت لهم الشرطة​.​
 




*


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2010)

*تضارب بين محضر الشرطة والأهالى..*
*أهالى قرية تلا بالمنوفية يؤكدون مقتل القبطى بسبب مشاجرة*​

*أكد أهالى قرية تلا مركز منوف بالمنوفية فى تصريحات لليوم السابع بأن حادث مقتل قبطى على يد شرطى مسلم أمس، الثلاثاء، جاء نتيجة مشاجرة بين المجنى عليه والشرطى، بسبب قيام الأخير بمعاكسة بعض فتيات القرية، وعندما حاول الأول معاتبته نشبت بينهما مشاجرة قام خلالها الشرطى بإطلاق عدة أعيرة نارية استقرت أحداها فى قلب المجنى عليه الذى تم نقله إلى مستشفى منوف العام، إلا أنه فارق الحياة، مما أشغل غضب أهالى القرية الذين حاصروا المستشفى.*
*من جانبها فرضت الأجهزة الأمنية حصارا مكثفا على القرية لمنع الدخول والخروج منها، حيث شهدت الجنازة حضور عدد كبير من الأقباط يتقدمهم (الأنبا بنيامين) أسقف عام المنوفية، وردد المشيعون للجنازة هتافات ضد الشرطة ومنها (الشرطة ضد الشعب وليست فى خدمة الشعب)، مطالبين بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة على الشرطى المسلم.*
*بينما ذكر محضر الشرطة الرسمى والصادر من مديرية أمن المنوفية أن سبب مقتل المجنى عليه يرجع إلى تواجده بجوار الشرطى، أثناء تنظيفه سلاحه الميرى فخرجت عدة رصاصات على سبيل الخطأ استقرت إحداها بقلب القتيل، مما أدى إلى وفاته وأن القتل جاء على سبيل الخطأ وليس عمدا. *
*من جهة أخرى يحاول محافظ المنوفية متابعة تطور الأوضاع أولا بأول وظل بمكتبه إلى الساعة الثانية صباحا، لمعرفة آخر الأخبار والاتصال بكبار القيادات الأمنية بالمحافظة.*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=188044&SecID=203&IssueID=0​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *تضارب بين محضر الشرطة والأهالى..*



أصلى الكذب مالوش رجلين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: شهيد آخر وليس آخر شهيد*



bant el mase7 قال:


> *
> تشييع جثمان القتيل القبطى فى جنازة حاشدة
> 
> *


هو فعلا مش آخر شهيد


----------



## micy_elpup_2006 (11 فبراير 2010)

*حادث 10/02/2010*

رجاء محبه ذكر الشهيد ملاك سعد فى صلواتكم الذى استشهد على يد رجل شرطه اثر ضرب طلق نارى عليه اثناء خروجه من كنيسته بمركز منوف قريه غمرين يوم 10/02/2010 والله يعزينا ومن له خبره بموقع مسيحيه يعلن هذا لتقدمة الصلوات وحتى يعلم الجميع بهذا  رغم التكتم على الموضوع من قبل  الحكومه والاذاعه


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (11 فبراير 2010)

يا احبائى

فعلا
قتل خاطئ

المخبر ليس غلطان

الرصاصه هى اللى مستقصده المسيحى بالذات

دونا عن غيره

سؤال ؟

هو تنظيف السلاح بيتم فى الشارع أم فى أماكن خاصه بذلك
ربنا يرحمنا ربنا يرحمنا ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## monmooon (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حادث 10/02/2010*

*ربنا يعزى اهله ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حادث 10/02/2010*

*هنصليله كلنا

ربنا ينيح روحه*​


----------



## طحبوش (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حادث 10/02/2010*

ربنا يصبر اهله و يصبر كل الي بحبوه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حادث 10/02/2010*



micy_elpup_2006 قال:


> رجاء محبه ذكر الشهيد ملاك سعد فى صلواتكم الذى استشهد على يد رجل شرطه اثر ضرب طلق نارى عليه اثناء خروجه من كنيسته بمركز منوف قريه غمرين يوم 10/02/2010 والله يعزينا ومن له خبره بموقع مسيحيه يعلن هذا لتقدمة الصلوات وحتى يعلم الجميع بهذا  رغم التكتم على الموضوع من قبل  الحكومه والاذاعه



لعلمك كل الناس عارفة بس عاملين نفسهم إن هم ما يعرفوش 
و اعتقد إن كل المواقع المسيحية نشرت الخبر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> يربنا يرحمنا ربنا يرحمنا ربنا يرحمنا



آمين يارب​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حادث 10/02/2010*



monmooon قال:


> *ربنا يعزى اهله ​*



آمين يارب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حادث 10/02/2010*



tasoni queena قال:


> *هنصليله كلنا
> 
> ربنا ينيح روحه*​


يارب يايسوع نيح نفسه يارب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حادث 10/02/2010*



طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يصبر اهله و يصبر كل الي بحبوه


آمين يارب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

إسمعوا شهادة إبن عم الشهيد على الموقع دا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K52B1JNHXtA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

أعلن مصدر أمنى مسئول عن إحالة الشرطى المتسبب فى مقتل المواطن ملاك سعد عزيز بمحافظة المنوفية على سبيل الخطأ إلى محاكمة عسكرية وفقا للقواعد والتعليمات الأمنية.
وقال المصدر الأمنى - فى تصريح لوكالة انباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم "الخميس"-إن النيابة العامة قررت حبس الشرطى أمين إبراهيم البغدادى احتياطيا وتكليف الطب الشرعى بتقديم تقرير واف عن إصابة المجنى عليه وصرحت بالدفن .
وأشار المصدر إلى أن الأجهزة الأمنية قامت باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لتأمين القداس وإجراءات الدفن الخاصة بالمجنى عليه نظرا لمشاركة أعداد كبيرة من أبناء قريته بالجنازة. 
وكانت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن المنوفية قد تلقت بلاغا مساء أول أمس بانه أثناء قيام فرد البحث الجنائى بالمديرية أمين إبراهيم البغدادى والمعين خدمة لملاحظة الحالة بقرية "تتا" دائرة مركز منوف باتخاذ إجراءات تأمين السلاح عهدته خرجت طلقة على سبيل الخطأ أصابت المواطن ملاك سعد عزيز والذى تصادف مروره 
بالمنطقة، وبادر الشرطى المذكور بنقله على الفور إلى مستشفى منوف العام لاسعافه إلا أن المصاب توفى متأثرا بإصابته.
وقد تم على الفور اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة فى حينه، حيث أكد الشرطى المذكور أنه لم يقصد إصابة المجنى عليه وأن الطلقة خرجت من السلاح عهدته على سبيل الخطأ. 
وحرصت القيادات الأمنية ومديرية أمن المنوفية بالتنسيق مع القيادات الشعبية والتنفيذية على التواجد فى موقع الحادث فى حينه وإعلان أهل المتوفى بملابسات الحادث وتقديم العزاء،منعا لأية إدعاءات لتأويله 
المصدر
http://freecopts.net/arabic/2009-10-15-12-56-17/2009-07-01-03-25-21/2930-2010-02-11-19-33-43


----------



## magy salip (12 فبراير 2010)

يارب أرحمنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 فبراير 2010)

magy salip قال:


> يارب أرحمنا


آمين يارب​


----------

